# NTFS gemountet: Nur root kann darauf zugreifen



## FredAffe (14. August 2003)

Hi Leute!

Hab meine alten FAT32-Platten mit der Installation von Win2K auf NTFS umgestellt und muss die in SuSE 8.0 jetzt neu mounten.

Kein Problem, /dev/hdb7 wird mit auto und user gemountet.

Der User kann die Platte dann auch mounten, aber darauf zugreifen kann er nicht, weil er nicht die erforderlichen Berechtigungen hat. Nur "root" kann darauf zugreifen.

Wie kann ich die Platten so mounten, dass auch die anderen User darauf zugreifen können?

Dank, FredAffe

PS: Gibt's vielleicht eine Seite, die sich mit *fstab* oder *mount* beschäftigt??


----------



## FredAffe (15. August 2003)

Hab das Problem jetzt gelöst.

In der fstab steht:

```
/dev/hdb7	/windows/E	ntfs	auto,user,ro,umask=0222 0 0
```
...und so funktioniert's!

Jeder user kann darauf zugreifen.
Vielleicht helfe ich damit dem ein oder anderen.


----------



## Berufspenner (16. August 2003)

Hi

Vergiss aber nicht, dass das schreiben auf NTFS von Linux aus, soweit diese Funktion im Kernel überhaupt aktiviert ist, zu min. 60% tötlich für die NTFS Platte sein kann.

Cu
André


----------



## FredAffe (16. August 2003)

Wie du siehst, habe ich in der fstab *`ro'* stehen...


----------



## Berufspenner (16. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von FredAffe _
> *Wie du siehst, habe ich in der fstab `ro' stehen... *


 ohja, habs übersehen 

Cu
André


----------

